

What Makes Work Worth Doing? - pppggg
http://blogs.hbr.org/hbsfaculty/2012/08/what-makes-work-worth-doing.html

======
s_henry_paulson
Anyone else feel like hbr is spamming this site?

~~~
markyc
yes! how do they keep getting the front page with the linkbait titles and me
too content?

